# Band saw upgrade



## Rudy (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi,
I have completed some very useful mods on my band saw that I would like to share with you. This band saw is really a delight to work with. It cuts effortless trough anything and leaves a very clean cut. It can be tilted to vertical position and be used as a table band saw.
However, the table that came with it was flimsy and required some work to install. Also cutting small parts was difficult because the wise does not grip smaller parts.
I made a new table that can be attached and removed just by pushing it on and pulling it off. Done in two seconds. Next I drilled some holes here and there on the base plate to accommodate standard clamping tools. This way I can hold down pretty small parts.

Next I made a nice work holder for the table. With this I can hold small parts very steady and I can apply the necessary force on the work with ease without danger of cutting my fingers. It also accommodate standard clamping tools.


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 21, 2017)

Some great ideas there Rudy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10K Pete (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice work! I think if someone would sell these saws with some simple mods already in place they'd have a going market.

I especially like your slide-on table. I've seen folding tables, screwed tables, etc. but I don't want to mess around making changes. I want transformer saw!! Pull, twist, click, click, done.  Next!

I'm make mods to mine: Hydraulic down-feed control (in process), table, chip catcher (need to improve it), light (LED sewing machine light), etc. But this is sort of a 'filler' project. 

Pete


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 22, 2017)

You have some nice ideas there.


----------



## DJP (Oct 22, 2017)

The use of a milling machine clamping set is brilliant. Luckily I still have all of my fingers so timing of your shared ideas is perfect.

Thanks


----------



## Rudy (Oct 22, 2017)

Glad you liked my ideas 
I have done some work with it today and I'm happy with it.


----------



## grapegro (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello Rudy,
                A great idea, half way through converting mine. I am using 5 mm aluminium plate. Norm


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 22, 2017)

DJP said:


> The use of a milling machine clamping set is brilliant. Luckily I still have all of my fingers so timing of your shared ideas is perfect.
> 
> Thanks



Speaking of clamping sets, I've made up some for a Mini pallet at work and those little guys come in handy in ways you never imagined.   The Mini pallet idea is something I can recommend to anybody.

In the context of this tread though it never occurred to me to use them on a band saw.    It is a good idea.


----------



## john_reese (Oct 26, 2017)

Great work.  I had a saw similar to yours.  When using it vertical I often wished it had a padded seat.


----------



## Kerrin Galvin (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi Rudy,
 Nice upgrades!

Here's a link to what I did to mine...

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,6363.0.html

Like your idea of using the clamping set either on the saw or table, I've got a 4" drill vice that fits on the base IF I take the moving jaw off....should modify that so that's not needed! Oh the most useful thing I did beside putting the saw on 4 casters is adding a little extra to the fix jaw & for want of another name " the outer fix jaw, stops the cut off being grabbed by the blade & possibly twisting it. The new material end stop is also brilliant, can adjust to 0.1 mm & get consistent lengths with ease!

Cheers Kerrin


----------



## Rudy (Oct 26, 2017)

Kerrin, that base extension was a really good one! Ill do that to.
Agree, the fixed wise is crap. With the small wise attachment and clamps for larger works we probably won&#8217;t need the original wise very often. However, the &#8220;counterweight&#8221; screw will make it usable for more than long works.
I think I will go the small wise/clamp approach and see if I will miss the original wise.


----------

